# Beeswax from The Honey Householder



## Harley Craig

+1 on the good wax and service!


----------



## jfmcree

I second that! (or third it!)


----------



## jklapperich

+1 ditto


----------



## SouthTexasJohn

I got the 10 pound deal. All good. Very quick. Good wax.


----------

